# Freeze-dried Tubifex



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I am thinking of feeding TUBIFEX to my freshwater, community fishes (i.e. tetras, corys, otos, guppies, white clouds). Currently, their diet consists of standard flakes, frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp pellets, and kelp/spirulina wafers. (Geez. They eat better than I do!)

I have read that "live" worms could pose health risks. Are there such issues with the freeze-dried version OR does the drying process kill off any potential dangers?

Thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would not suggest feeding "tubifex" worms. Blackworms are a much healthier option. Canadian Aqua Farms carries both the loose and cubed versions of the freeze dried product. I highly recommend them as a vendor.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for your input, but I am asking about any "specific dangers" with using freeze-dried TUBIFEX. (I am not really interested in blackworms at this time.)


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I have hikari freeze-dried tubifex. My guppies, and SAE eat it. I'm not even sure why I bought it this time around as last time I ended up throwing them away, none of the fish I had back then would touch it. There's better alternatives for sure. But to answer your question, it's fine as far as I know. Most parasites and diseases need a host. And being dried will kill anything that needs water.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

RE: ". . . Most parasites and diseases need a host. And being dried will kill anything that needs water."

------------------------------------

Thanks, troutsniffer. That was my inclination, but try as I might, I was having difficulty finding a direct answer to my question using Google search. Lots of info out there about "live" and "live frozen" LUBIFEX worms, however.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are still interested, I have a nearly full but open bottle of the dried Hikari tubifex cubes. My tetras aren't too interested in the stuff so you can have it (I'm just going to stick to flakes and frozen daphnia and frozen baby brine shrimp). I work in Chilliwack on Monday if you want to pick it up from me. The stamp says it expires 07/2017.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've tried FD tubiflex worms in the past with a variety of different fish and really they didn't go crazy for the stuff at all, I finally turfed it. Right now I use flake, Ken's red earth worm sticks, shrimp pellets, Nutrifin bug bites and new life spectrum thera A all ground together with a spice grinder to a very tiny/powder consistency. I have Mosquito & Galaxy Rasbora's, couple of otto's, clown killies and a whole wack of CRS and they all love it. I also have a couple of live dahpnia colonies going and they get treats every 2-3 days.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

That is very generous, Reckon. Much appreciated, but . . . 

I had bought a can of the "Omega One" brand earlier this week. On a whim, I decided to pop half of one in the tank this morning instead of their usual Saturday fare. Like other members have mentioned, most fishes were indifferent to it. The guppies took a couple of pokes at it. All in all, though, it did not make much of an impression.

Of course, it IS something new, so I will try again later today or tomorrow without feeding anything else in the meantime. Maybe the critters just don't yet recognize it as food or were not hungry enough to bother?

Thanks, anyway, Reckon. I will let you know tomorrow if everyone in the tank decides it is better than sliced bread! (Figuratively, that is. No, I do not feed bread to the fishes.)



P.S. No one has chimed in about "negative" health risks of TUBIFEX, so I will presume - like troutsniffer - the freeze/dry process kills off any "bad stuff."


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm surprised the fish aren't too thrilled about eating them, I remember as a kid (many years ago) feeding my fish freeze dried tubiflex and they went nuts over it


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I thought they would, too. They certainly do over the freeze-dried BLOODWORMS.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you just toss in a cube of the tubifex and let if drift around? When I fed them, I pressed it against the glass and my fish were all over it after they figured out what it was. I feed freeze dried blackworms the same way now.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes, as per the instructions on the label, I stuck the cube to the side of the tank (about 2 inches down from the waterline). Eventually, it broke free on its own and floated to the surface. I used a net to skim it out of the water since it was being ignored.


----------

